# What About This?



## matth82003 (May 22, 2006)

How about a Grow Journal Forum? Where users can post pics of there grows and ask for help as they go along?

Great site though buddy, can you post the ranks and how many posts you need to get to them? From Stranger to .....? you know what i mean?

I'll put together some stuff and post it here tonight. Good seeing ya today too!


----------



## potroastV2 (May 22, 2006)

Ill Post it in the FAQ section, differant levels can be obtained etc.

pm your msn address ill add you.


----------

